# cleaning pee



## jj71787 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello everyone. I have a Yorkie and a Maltese the Yorkie is good but the Maltese will pee wherever he wants. it is starting to smell like pee. i was looking at enzyme cleaners but the natures miracle one said you can't use on hardwood floors. I have hardwood in my room and tile in the kitchen. what would be good to use?

also can i use any cleaners to clean up after wee wee pads. i just want the smell out of the wee wee pads I don't want a smell hat will stop hem from going where I put the pad down.


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

I bleach my pad San dthen spray them with an attractant Shen I out them down...4 puppies and NO smell!!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Use Top Paw Enzyme Cleaner from Pet Smart Love it.*
*I Just wash The Cloth Pads,But No Fabric softner or Bleach The Fabric isn't made for it. Nickee**


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

I never used the pads and always use white vinegar


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

I put plastic under my pads. I wash the plastic when I change her pad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

